# مشروع تخرج



## mohammed radwan (11 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

اخواني احتاج دعمكم في الافكار عن مشروع تخرجي وانا حاب اعمله عن الجــــــــــــــــودة وياريت اللي عنده خبرة في هذا المجال ياريت لا يحرمنا من خبرته بالافكار والكتب الاي تخص الجودة وياريت تكون بالعربي 

وشكــــــــــــــــــراً لكم جميعا


----------



## selkeeti (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي mohammed radwan السلام عليكم
عندي طلب زي طلب حظرتك فيا ريت اتساعدني لو تقدر يعني ومشكوور


----------



## mohammed radwan (12 فبراير 2012)

أبشـــــــــــــــر يا عزيزي اكيد لو اقدر حساعد حضرتك


----------



## اياد ياسين (12 فبراير 2012)

صديقي يجب قبل ان تبدأ بطلب الكتب اختيار مكان لعمل المشروع عليه مثل مصنع مثلا ..
ثم تحدد مجال الجودة التي يطلبها هذا المصنع .....
وبعدها اختيار السبل التي تفيدك في هذا المجال ...

مثلا صناعة المشروبات الغازية قد تسطيع ان تطبق عليها ( 6sigma ) بينما مصانع اخرى قد لاتستطيع سوى بعض التحسين على الجودة .... طبعا هذه الجودة اذا كانت على عمليات التصنيع ومقدار صحة المنتج ...

قد تكون الجودة في الخدمة مثل ارامكس .... قد تكون الجودة في الادرة ..... وهكذا ....

انت حدد مسارك وسأحاول ان اساعدك انشالله ... حتى نستفيد سويا


----------



## mohammed radwan (12 فبراير 2012)

الاخ اياد ياسين اولا احب اشكرك على ردك وتعاونك 

ثانيا هذه اسم مشروعي 
*Applying Quality Function Deployment

وياريت لو عندك اي كتب عربي او نجليش او اي دورات خاصة بالموضوع وافضل ان تكون بالعربي 

واجدد لك الشكر والتحية*​


----------



## اياد ياسين (13 فبراير 2012)

انشاء الله ....

انتظر ردي قريبا


----------

